# Torn between the HS1332TA and HS928TA



## johnd (Nov 10, 2013)

I just sold my 3 year old Troy-Bilt 13.5HP Snowblower and decided to "invest" in a Honda. I went to my local showroom and looked at both the 928 and 1332 tracked models. I explained to the dealer I have an 85 by 25 driveway that flares out to about 35' at it's widest point. I live in central Massachusetts where we frequently get storms of 12" to 20" and more. I need to throw only to one side and don't want to double throw. Also, the plow leaves huge piles of compacted snow at the end of the driveway that tends to be heavy and wet. 

The dealer seemed very honest and suggested both models would be up to the task and the only real benefit of the 1332 would be speed of getting the job done. The 1332 would cost me about $400 more and I would be willing to spend it if necessary. On the other hand I don't want to overbuy if it would be foolish to do so. Does anyone out there have experience or advice that would help?


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

And you're ruled out the Ariens?


----------



## johnd (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes. It seemed like a comparable tracked unit with hydrostatic drive would carry almost the same price tag. Most reviewed I have read favored the Honda but I'm sure you can't go wrong with either brand.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Massachusetts...
12" - 20" not uncommon...
"I would be willing to spend it if necessary"...
Lots of EOD...

I would say you are the perfect candidate for the envy of many snowblower enthusiasts (me at the top of that list)...the HS 1332!!! 

Better to have and not need than not have it.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to SBF johnd! I'm an Ariens guy, so don't have much knowledge about the Honda blowers. I do have a Honda generator and a CRV though and they are real quality machinery. I can't help much on you choice of snowblowers, but I would like to tell you welcome.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Then I think it's worth making the jump. I'm in Central MA too and with the past few winters I wanted something bigger than my 8 year old 10.5hp MTD. I was hesitant to spend the money I did on the Ariens but I don't plan to buy another one anytime soon.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

johnd said:


> I just sold my 3 year old Troy-Bilt 13.5HP Snowblower and decided to "invest" in a Honda. I went to my local showroom and looked at both the 928 and 1332 tracked models. I explained to the dealer I have an 85 by 25 driveway that flares out to about 35' at it's widest point. I live in central Massachusetts where we frequently get storms of 12" to 20" and more. I need to throw only to one side and don't want to double throw. Also, the plow leaves huge piles of compacted snow at the end of the driveway that tends to be heavy and wet.
> 
> The dealer seemed very honest and suggested both models would be up to the task and the only real benefit of the 1332 would be speed of getting the job done. The 1332 would cost me about $400 more and I would be willing to spend it if necessary. On the other hand I don't want to overbuy if it would be foolish to do so. Does anyone out there have experience or advice that would help?


 Well, I say you would have to decide if the extra $400 is worth the little bit of extra time involved with blowing out your drive way. Are you sure you really need a tracked model? Do you have a steep grade in your driveway that would require the extra traction of a tracked snow blower? Remember that once that warranty is up if you need to replace a track on these machines that they are a lot more expensive than a 16 inch snow hog tire would be. What would a comparable wheeled Honda snow blower be? versus a Professional wheeled model like Ariens be? Honda makes a nice snow blower but they are sure expensive when compared to other brands.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

johnd said:


> ....looked at both the 928 and 1332 tracked models.
> 
> ...dealer seemed very honest and suggested both models would be up to the task and the only real benefit of the 1332 would be speed of getting the job done.


The track is great if you need the track for traction; otherwise, the wheel-type does just fine, and is easier to maneuver, especially in-out of the garage when not under power.

The dealer is right. A wider, more powerful model will of course move more snow faster, and get the job done quicker. Personally, I hate working in the cold, so $400 seems cheap if it means I'd be done sooner. 

I used to have a 21" walk-behind and moved to a 30" riding mower. Not only was it able to move faster across the lawn, but the extra 9" of cutting width really reduced the mowing time significantly. 

I'd also consider the non-electric start model, since the Honda engine tends to start pretty easy, and it can be more trouble to rig up an extension cord just to use the electric start.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

The honda track machines are impossible to move around the garage and turn when out plowing. If your drive is a very steep grade consider tracks, otherwise I would find a wheeled machine.

The 929 honda with wheels is beautiful. If you need more displacement than that, I would consider the Ariens hydro pro 28 or 32. Larger engine, larger impeller, larger chute opening.... its going to move more snow.

Ariens has a lot of years building snow blowers as their staple product. You have to believe those folks know what they are doing. Further, the new auto steer on the pro series is an amazing advancement. Turning is effortless. You wont miss having to struggle and manhandle the tracked machine one bit.

Do you really want to have to put your snow blower on a dolly to move it about the garage?


----------



## johnd (Nov 10, 2013)

SBF Members - This is a really good forum. Thanks for your advice and insights. I ended up taking delivery of a 928 tracked model. Tried it out on the driveway and in the garage. I'm 5' 10" and over 200lbs and really didn't find maneuvering to be a problem...and that's on dry pavement. Anyway, I was determined to get a tracked model because my last two snow blowers (a Toro 8/24 and Troy-Bilt 3090 XP) despite being fairly heavy and well powered, tended to ride up on compacted wet snow. I have heard and read the tracked models are much better at keeping their buckets down digging into the pile. I have to admit I'm still having second thoughts about whether or not I should have gone with the 1332. The dealer will still let me trade up if I want.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

good luck with the purchase and have fun when it snows!


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Riding up on hard snow is real deal breaker for me. It has always happened on my uphill drive because of the weight transfer to the rear on hills.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, for what it's worth. With going with the 928, you will save one pass down the driveway, If you will utilize the full width of the unit. 

That considered, I am not sure that thats really the issue. The question is, will the horsepower of one deal with the usual snowfall, along with the EOD plow over?

I think that as long as you use your machine sensibly, and take smaller bites out of the EOD, then you should be fine. 

Heck, even I was amazed at what my 622 was capable of doing. It's by no means the fastest, and pales in many comparisons to my MTD. But the biggest difference, I do not feel beat up using it, and actually feel as though I control it, versus it runs and I run after it. I know that some may say that I am not using the speed control correctly, and that may be correct but the difference comes to whether or not the auger is driving the controls or the controls driving the direction of the augers. 

The truth is, you will only know it's the right machine, when you get behind it an use it.


----------



## Saint Paul (Dec 6, 2013)

I realize the track vs. wheels issue has been settled for the original poster. 

But I have been using the wheeled model (HS 928) for a couple of years now, and to enhance traction, I deflated the tires slightly (per instructions from the dealer) and attached a set of chains I had from my old snowblower. 

That has provided all the traction I've needed -- even through a 24" windrow from the street snow plow. 

Going this route allows maximum maneuverability without the added expense of tracks.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

FairfieldCT said:


> The honda track machines are impossible to move around the garage and turn when out plowing. If your drive is a very steep grade consider tracks, otherwise I would find a wheeled machine.
> 
> The 929 honda with wheels is beautiful. If you need more displacement than that, I would consider the Ariens hydro pro 28 or 32. Larger engine, larger impeller, larger chute opening.... its going to move more snow.
> 
> ...


Well boys, when I got my Hydro pro home It struggled to throw 2 inches of wet snow 5 feet. What a disappointment! This HUGE machine struggling with just 2 inches. Fact is, we do get a lot of wet snow living in coastal CT. So I returned it.... and bought a HONDA 928 wheeled machine the same day. Same driveway, same snow... the 928 launched the wet stuff to the moon. amazing.

The 928 is all you really need for a relatively flat driveway.... but if you really want the bigger one don't tell the Mrs, lol.

Good luck either way.


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

I think you will be very happy with the HS928, I have a older HS828 and couldn't be happier sure we all want newer bigger and better but I am satisfied! My father has a 25 year old HS80 and has never had it at the dealer for anything, I just replaced a carb and thats it for non 'wearable' parts, tracks still have plenty of traction left and shouldn't ever need to be replaced on his 25 year old machine. I will say its getting up there in age and the auger and bucket have lots of wear so he is planing on replacing his HS80 next season with a new tracked honda. 

As mentioned they do a very nice job of keeping the bucket on the ground and scraping the packed snow up and off the driveway. They really are not that hard to maneuver especially on snow, sure its much easier to 'drive' them on dry surfaces but thats no big deal since they are so easy to start up to move them under their own power. I find it easier to turn them on dry pavement tilted back on the rear track sprocket. 

One big reason I didn't want chains on my snowblower was to keep my garage floor from getting scuffed up, I have an epoxied floor and was worried chains dragging around on the surface would mar it up.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

I would say with your frequent heavy storms, either Honda will do the job. 
A local contractor who has three HS 928 TAS, and told me the other day, that his Honda's really shine in the heavy wet snow, when the engine is under a heavier load. I have a HS928 TAS, and I prefer tracks over wheels. So far I love mine, the Arien's is gathering dust in the garage.

This opinion I constantly read about, the tracks being hard to turn, or moving around in your garage? If you have disabilities, or health issues, then that has it's point, but if not, there is no issue.

Also the specs. show only about a 20lb. weight advantage for the 928, so that's a mute point also. 

I would have no problem, if I felt I had the need, to pay a bit extra for the 1332. But these are Honda's, the BMW of snowblowers. Expensive to buy, expensive for parts, but superior engineering. You will love either machine.

At Mt. Bachelor, nearby, the resort recently bought out a local dealers supply of tracked Honda's. The ski resort gets over 500 inches of snow a year, so their choice of machine makes it's own statement.

Let us know your choice, and how you like it.
Cheers..


----------

